# German Showline or other



## 148298 (Jul 27, 2013)

I love the German Shepherd dog breed and intend to get a working line soon for Schutzhund. I had a male German Showline before that had issues: digestive, spine, knee, allergies. The poor boy. I love the breed and want to welcome not only a working line but a show line into my home. If not, I will get another breed to accompany my working line as “friends”. It seems like an impossible task to find a solid lineage in the showlines. Should I avoid it altogether or try again? Thanks so much. This forum is full of amazing people.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

I think you should get the line that you are the most drawn to, and that fits your needs, lifestyle, and future plans. Both make wonderful companions. I have a WGSL right now. He's a little over three years old now. I couldn't be any happier with him, and have never had any health or behavioral problems with him.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Ask here for breeder recommendations and then do your research. You can find a healthy dog with help.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I’m not sure where you are located.If you are looking for a german showline I have wgsl -Luna who we are very happy with a easily trainable dog who I capable of training in many venues. She strongly bonded with me and loves the family, social to new and old friends and family members, aloof to strangers. SHe always makes it look it look like I know what Im doing lol! I highly recommend Beth Dillenbeck at Hollow Hill.

We have a american showline Max who is determined strong personality and highly motivated to learn and train who I have done scent work with him and sheep herding work. Max not fond of outside dogs but taught to ignore. Strong protective instincts, suscpcious to strangers, social to new and old friends and family members and incredibly bonded to me. 

Both of these dogs make a excellent family dogs and both charming - max the ham of the family! Their temperaments make a great match together and get along great making life with them grand. Luna’s Breeder produced dog that went off to be SAR dogs, therapy dogs and IPo dogs. Max breeder does akc shows but has produced dogs that have gone off to be professional cadaver dogs. Both Luna is 1 and a half and Max 3 -no health issues to date and healthy lineage. Always best to visit dogs and breeders to see what you best match are.
Max’ s breeder(asl) Jessica Torres Southampton, New Jersey- Woodhaven’s kennel. No website old school
Luna’s breeder (wgsl)Hollow Hill-
http://www.hollowhillsgsd.com

Max- (asl)http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=2477131-woodhavens-rising-heat

Luna-(wgsl)
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=2605406-aluna-vom-hohlen-huegel


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Theishoff, Alta tollhaus, von lotta, von den Oher Tannen, caldberg and amalberg are a few wgsl breeders I have heard good things about. List of some asl breeders i have heard good things about. karizma gsds, ,,Cassion kennels, marcato gsd, Judy schreier gsds, Mardan and alkharah gsds.


----------

